# What is a good clipper



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

to have just for touching up the face in-between groomings? (I have to start somewhere.  )

Also while I'm at it, how about a table? Neither will get heavy usage as we just have one dog who's not going to be showed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I plan on just getting those little clippers men use for touch ups!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I plan on just getting those little clippers men use for touch ups!


Sorry, but can you be more specific? Any particular size or brand?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wish I could, but I don't exactly know myself, lol. 

Maybe something like http://www.amazon.com/Wahl-9320-500-HomePro-Cordless-Touch-Up/dp/B00068HAIQ this?


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Get a Petedge catalog. They are here on the net. And will be cheaper than anywhere else. Pick up an Andis clipper they are the best and will last forever. You can use different blades which is what you want. I would not use human male trimmer clippers as they cut to close for someone not used to dog grooming or using clippers.

Andis had a clipper kit ithey sell. It is called the Andis Easy Clip clipper kit. It comes with a DVD guide, clipper 3 blades and 4 guide combes plus shear and carrying case. All this for $64. with a 1 year warrenty. Look it up on Petedge.com This is a real great deal for someone just grooming their own poodle.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/prod...y=1&itemGUID=01e6b7a4c0a86e65014649eddff61167

any thoughts on this one?? this is a pretty good deal isn't it?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Heather, This is one of the clippers that we own. It was actually an upgrade for us. We have 2 standards and 2 toys which we groom. These particular clippers are probably the ones that we use the most and we own and use 4 different ones. We really like them. The page that you posted to show the cost of the clippers is being worked on at the moment, so would not open page, so could not see the price of the clipper. I believe that we paid about $139 or $149 for this particulaar pair, but not really sure.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

oops, it's $134.95 which I thought was really good. However, that's US$$, so for me it's about 20% more then that!! lol PLUS shipping, plus duty!! Sometimes I hate living in Canada! Makes online shopping very expensive!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I really do not think you would be sorry for purchasing this clipper. Sometimes if both my Hubby and I are both grooming different dogs at the same time, we will sometimes wait on this clipper for certain parts of the grooming, even though there really isn't anything wrong with our other clippers, we just seem to like this one better.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Breeder gave me a Wahl Moser and she's a professional groomer. She says it's the best for face, feet, tail. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ac...reat-Deal-for-new-Students-W0QQAdIdZ157370628

hmmm... look what I just found on kijiji (online classified ads)!!

*Brand new, still available professional Pet Clippers brand new in box.
Andis AGP 2 speed and Oster 1 speed Turbo both come with a # 10 blade. Also Andis and Oster Blades brand new 3F, 4F, 5F, 7F, Also Geib 7 1/2 straights and curved shears both brand new also 40 tooth thinning shear. Also 2 pair of Chris Christianson specialty shears. 
Willing to sell as a package for new groomers
email for more info*
I emailed for more info! I would still need to get them shipped to me, but still cheaper then paying the duty and exchange rate etc!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> to have just for touching up the face in-between groomings? (I have to start somewhere.  )
> 
> Also while I'm at it, how about a table? Neither will get heavy usage as we just have one dog who's not going to be showed.
> 
> Thanks.


I bought a hydraulic table off ebay for under 200.00 swivel top. And I use the Wahl switchblade clippers love the feel of them in my hand . But they do heat up fast so you need lots of blades. For quick touch up I have a Wahl Arco cordless, that I also use for puppies it is very quiet.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

LOVE the Wahl Arco!!!!!!!!!
Have two Osters...very heavy but very reliable. Use them on the Standards bodies. Even have a mini oster. Also two other cheaper rechargables. I always start puppies with the rechargables, less noise and vibration.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> LOVE the Wahl Arco!!!!!!!!!
> Have two Osters...very heavy but very reliable. Use them on the Standards bodies. Even have a mini oster. Also two other cheaper rechargables. I always start puppies with the rechargables, less noise and vibration.


Hubby likes the old removable head osters we have several of those I have a few osters A5 and they are reliable but as you say heavy Love my wahl switchblade, gonna buy a backup . The Arco for puppies only ....Or dog show touch ups


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

ok so the lady on kijiji has an andis clipper like the one above asking $140 and shears; Geib 7 1/2 straights and curved shears both brand new also 40 tooth thinning shear. Also 2 pair of Chris Christianson specialty shears. 
$50 for shears... I'm gonna get the clippers I think, which shears should I get???


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*heather* said:


> ok so the lady on kijiji has an andis clipper like the one above asking $140 and shears; Geib 7 1/2 straights and curved shears both brand new also 40 tooth thinning shear. Also 2 pair of Chris Christianson specialty shears.
> $50 for shears... I'm gonna get the clippers I think, which shears should I get???


I like the curved shear for shaping . you did not say what size they were the ones I use are 10 inch . Thinning shears are more for blending I have never used them on my poos wore them out on the setters though  . Straights are good for some things,,, some people are good shaping with them i personally am not. Chris Christensen is a good name what are they ?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

the Chris Christianson ones are 10"... not sure if she has both straight and curved in that name though. do I really need both? I was hoping to buy things bit by bit... but I don't want to pass this stuff up if it's really good stuff! lol


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*heather* said:


> the Chris Christianson ones are 10"... not sure if she has both straight and curved in that name though. do I really need both? I was hoping to buy things bit by bit... but I don't want to pass this stuff up if it's really good stuff! lol


Go for the scissors for sure they are expensive . Get the curved for shaping . You will love them once you get used to using them


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

The Chris Shears are 10" straights & Razor shapers, and the Geibs are 71/2 straight and curved.
$ 50.00 each for the Geibs. The Chris C 10" asking $ 135.00 and the razor shapers $ 120.00. 
Good deals?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*heather* said:


> The Chris Shears are 10" straights & Razor shapers, and the Geibs are 71/2 straight and curved.
> $ 50.00 each for the Geibs. The Chris C 10" asking $ 135.00 and the razor shapers $ 120.00.
> Good deals?


http://www.petedge.com/section/Grooming/190.uts
Go price them at pet edge 
Or go here http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.CatShow/catid/88/cname/Dog_Grooming_Supplies
these are the two that I do the most business with I bought my shears from this guy LOVE THEM http://www.petagree.net/grooming_tools_shears_cmon_all.html
so after all that is said and done what do you think


----------



## Izaia (Sep 24, 2009)

If you're looking to go a little cheaper, I groom full time and I love this clipper. I own the one posted above as well as the Andis UltraEdge, but the cheapest is the one I use the most lol. 

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...2-Speed-Clipper/pc/190/c/330/sc/397/43014.uts


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

I almost boought these but ended up getting the Wahl Arco-which just came so will let you all know how I like it...my groomer had recommended the Laube Speed Feed Trimmer. I bought my items, including a table which I love, from www.kingwholesale.com which pays shipping on most of their products. Check them out!


----------



## PerryPoodle (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a little Wahl - I think it is called a "Moser" It has a blade that adjusts from 9-40 and I love it. It has a rechargable battery pack and is pretty light weight. I think they are around $120 but I am on my second one. Wore the first one out.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Do people use the same size clippers/razors on Spoos and Minis? I am absolutely clueless and didn't completely follow the thread..but I am looking to start grooming the mini soon


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll tell you I read on the groomer forum that a lot of people loved their Laube Speed Feed. So I got one because I needed something cordless and smaller for puppy faces. OMG you can use the thing on anything and the motor doesn't run down. Not only that, it comes with 2 batteries that you cannot overcharge, not to mention it has a quick charge that can be fully charged in 1 hour. I had someone on here recommend the clipper guys videos for taking care of my blades and the guy on there has nothing but good things to say about the Speed Feed so I think it's a good choice.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

meehkim said:


> Do people use the same size clippers/razors on Spoos and Minis? I am absolutely clueless and didn't completely follow the thread..but I am looking to start grooming the mini soon


I have not groomed a mini or a toy in years, but yes, we used the same clippers and blades on all three sizes. I have six sets of Oster and love them, but have heard for smaller hands they are too heavy and cumbersome.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, one set of clippers is fine for all sized dogs!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Breeder gave me a Wahl Moser and she's a professional groomer. She says it's the best for face, feet, tail. I can't wait to try it.


So how was it? Mine showed me this one as well and I used it briefly just for the feel of but I have been considering ordering it.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Olie said:


> So how was it? Mine showed me this one as well and I used it briefly just for the feel of but I have been considering ordering it.


It was good but I'm not going to lie, I like the speed feed better. It has more power to it and you can do more than face feet and tail as it comes with combs and the motor has good rpm.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> It was good but I'm not going to lie, I like the speed feed better. It has more power to it and you can do more than face feet and tail as it comes with combs and the motor has good rpm.


The laube? I have been looking for it in petedge and a few other sites....


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Olie said:


> The laube? I have been looking for it in petedge and a few other sites....


Yes the Laube but you won't find it on Petedge, they don't carry it. You can find them on Kim Laube's website and at Amazon and I got mine for a super great deal on Ebay.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Yes the Laube but you won't find it on Petedge, they don't carry it. You can find them on Kim Laube's website and at Amazon and I got mine for a super great deal on Ebay.


I will go back to amazon and ebay - thanks


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I ordered it. Ebay - with shipping $99 seemed like a decent deal.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Olie said:


> I ordered it. Ebay - with shipping $99 seemed like a decent deal.


That is a good deal! I'm excited for you. OH go onto the blade guys' website so you can watch their free video on how to take care of it. It's awesome!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> It was good but I'm not going to lie, I like the speed feed better. It has more power to it and you can do more than face feet and tail as it comes with combs and the motor has good rpm.



Thanks for the recommendation!! I'll probably get it in January when there aren't as many outrageous holiday bills to pay :wacko: . I'll let you know how it goes


----------

